# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  Artec Eva, 3D scanner, Artec 3D, Luxembourg

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Artec 3D

Home page - artec3d.com/portable-3d-scanners/artec-eva

----------


## Airicist

Artec Eva 3D scanner - scanning a car transmission

Published on Sep 6, 2012

----------


## Airicist

How to 3D body scan with Artec Eva

Published on Aug 20, 2014




> A tutorial on body scanning with Artec Eva handheld 3D scanner, covering the basics and advanced features.

----------


## Airicist

Creating a 21st century 3D-printed bionic arm with Artec Eva

Published on Jul 31, 2019




> Sanitätshaus Klinz, an orthotics and prosthetics specialist in Saxony-Anhalt, Germany has been at the forefront of the latest innovations in comfort and functionality for their patients. In this project, they create a bionic "thought-controlled" arm using Artec Eva, a professional handheld color 3D scanner that excels at capturing medium-sized objects, including human anatomy, making it a perfect fit for the orthopedics & prosthetics industry.

----------

